# Matsupoopa National Bicycle



## mngatorguy (Dec 13, 2009)

I recently acquired this bike and have been unable to find any information other than it's made by Matsupoopa and National was marketed in Japan while Panasonic was marketed in the USA.

It's a 10 speed with Suntour drivetrain.   It's in great shape other than paint scratches.  The generator and lights even still work although I need a source for the threaded 6V 3W miniature bulbs because one is burned out and the tail light is broken.

Anyone know anything about it - year, collectible value, etc?

Thanks,


----------



## partsguy (Dec 13, 2009)

I've never heard of these before, but it is a very cool bicycle! Is that a Chevron light or something on the front?


----------



## mngatorguy (Dec 13, 2009)

The thing with the "V" is the horn (also National brand) - if that's what you're referring to.  It also works!


----------



## mngatorguy (Dec 13, 2009)

So I just found a site that has a lot of information on derailleurs and it appears that that model RD is a GT 3rd style which began production in 1973.  Of course I don't know if it's the one that came with the bike.


----------



## bikebum1975 (Apr 1, 2011)

What a cool bike that shifter is to die for.


----------

